# Print Screen Key



## Steve-x8086 (Apr 19, 1999)

I have really missed the Print Screen function that I used to use in DOS (Shift, Print Screen). There is still a Print Screen key on the keyboard but - - - Windows 95 in Help describes the key as Copying the screen, not sending it to the printer. I tried this and that is what it does, Copy. I would then have to Paste it to a program and print from the program to get the Print Screen.

Am I missing something ? Or is that the way it is.

Thanks, Steve-x8086


----------



## Jtoast (Oct 3, 2002)

I have heard that this program works fairly well but i havent tried it.
http://www.geocities.com/~gigaman/

other than that, yea. printscreen saves the data to the clipboard. you then have to paste it and print from there.


----------



## Steve-x8086 (Apr 19, 1999)

I use Snag-It that way. Still isn't as easy as what the Print Screen key was supposed to do. Print is Print - no Copy. Maybe Stop means Go in Bill Gates world.

Any other ideas?

Steve-x8086


----------



## Ethmer (Jul 6, 2002)

_
http://www.geocities.com/~gigaman/ is the new (Dec 01) PrintKey-Pro program @ $19.95 (free 30-day trial).

i've been using the free version (not Pro) that came out in 99 and am very satisfied with it. It looks like the Pro has even more features than the 99 version has. (Sadly they don't put out the 99 free version anymore it appears.)

i also use the GrabClipSave ( http://boumchalak.net/Tools/GCS/gcs.html ) program which is a freeware screen capture tool. Since it also uses the Print Screen key i have my PrintKey program set to ask me before it prints in case i only wanted to save the screen.
_


----------



## Rhettman5.1 (Sep 25, 2002)

HERE is a link to one at C-Net...93% approval rate, it appears to do it all for Free, I have Print Screen Deluxe, so I haven't used this program, but, it looks good..Rhett


----------



## K7M (Feb 27, 2000)

I have been using a program called Print Now. It is a free download available from www.pcmag.com. It works great and I've never had it fail me. It is listed under utilities.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Hi Steve-x8086:

If you want to send a page to your printer press Ctrl, P. Like you said Shift, Print Scrn will just take a screen shot.


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

The DOS print screen function is text only...it won't print graphics. That is the reason that the print screen key in Windows sends a screen shot to the clipboard...so that you can load it into an imaging program and print it.


----------



## Steve-x8086 (Apr 19, 1999)

Great ideas. I'll look at them all. 

Brushmaster1 - thanks. It's nice to know why something is doing what it is doing.

I'll get back to this thread after I find which way I like.

If you are in a sunny, warm climate be glad. We just got 6" of snow today and it's still falling. At least I ski.

Thanks a lot to everyone - - Steve-x8086


----------

